# The Rock 2013



## louisrene (Mar 6, 2009)

3 Weeks before the ''16th RC Classic The Rock'' at St Roch-de-l'achigan.
(40km North of Montreal)

April 5-6-7 2013
Both OnRoad and Oval.

This year we will feature 2 OnRoad classes: Sedan 17.5 and Sedan Vintage (VTA rules).

Complete info on our website: www.grcsr.com

Be a part of it.

Louis-René

Big thank's to our sponsor: ::thumbsup:
Hobico,Team Associated, Horizon, Lefthander, Tekin, 
Circuit Téléguidé St-Roch, Basco.


----------

